# Re-caulking/sealing tank



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello, a used tank I purchased recently had algae seaping past the silicone so I decided to redo the whole tank while it is bare.
I did a little research and found a helpful video on resealing the joints. Basically they said to clean and tape the edges to make a straight line so it looks half decent. Seal and let cure for 48 hours and water test.
Bought some Aqueon silicone from J&L and all the old silicone has been stripped. 
I am planning to use commercial glass cleaner and some steel wool to clean the glass and make sure the silicone bonds.

Just seeing if there are anymore helpful hints before I start the caulking or if there are any additional steps I should take.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the only thing I would use to clean the glass chemical wise would be rubbing alcohol. And if you did it properly with the razor blade , you shouldn't need the steel wool. But if you do use steel wool, get the finest grade you can find. You do not need to (or shouldn't) go too far into the joint, but you do want it clean and dry before sealing. Alcohol is excellent for cleaning glass and it evaporates quickly. I usually put it on a small sponge and wipe the joints and area you are applying the silicone to, realllly good. No expert but that how I do it and have yet to have a tank leak
Also if you plan to tape it off before sealing it. make sure you pull the tape off soon as the silicone is applied and rubbed in. It will leave a much cleaner edge. You do not want the silicone to dry with the tape on. Good luck


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i always final clean the glass with ispprophenol or higher end rubbing alcohol on the areas in which you will be siliconing, removes any unwanted oils and such from the battle to remove the old silicone


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

heres a link to a old post I had saved for resealing a tank.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/aquarium-help-resealing-27543/


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> the only thing I would use to clean the glass chemical wise would be rubbing alcohol. And if you did it properly with the razor blade , you shouldn't need the steel wool. But if you do use steel wool, get the finest grade you can find. You do not need to (or shouldn't) go too far into the joint, but you do want it clean and dry before sealing. Alcohol is excellent for cleaning glass and it evaporates quickly. I usually put it on a small sponge and wipe the joints and area you are applying the silicone to, realllly good. No expert but that how I do it and have yet to have a tank leak
> Also if you plan to tape it off before sealing it. make sure you pull the tape off soon as the silicone is applied and rubbed in. It will leave a much cleaner edge. You do not want the silicone to dry with the tape on. Good luck


The only reason I want to use steel wool is because the detailers at work use it on windows. They spray the glass cleaner on and rub it gently with the steel wool, the results are amazing.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

When i did my tank i only used a razor blade and alcohol, u dont really want to use chemicals in the tank as might kill your fish after


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi I resealed a 55G tank recently as well. Used windex to clean after cutting out the old silicone (windex apparently doesn't leave any residue) and had no problems. Also I saved some $$$ by purchasing my silicone at Home Hardware. They had black, white and clear aquarium safe silicones and the best part was they were like $4 each!!! Saved myself a bundle over LFS silicone prices. Used tape too and found this to be the most tedious/annoying part of the whole process. Took me about 2hrs in total from start to tape removal. I thought it was rather quick considering I'd never done it before. Good luck!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol the taping is the most time consuming part for sure. I agree with the Aquarium safe silicone from Home Hardware, but I don't think it is available in black. Could be wrong, but didn't see any there and don't remember seeing it on the website


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol the taping is the most time consuming part for sure. I agree with the Aquarium safe silicone from Home Hardware, but I don't think it is available in black. Could be wrong, but didn't see any there and don't remember seeing it on the website


Pretty sure they had some at the Maple Ridge HH but I could be wrong. Either way you'll save a few bucks there...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

for sure....$5 a tube


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

too late, bought some already.......
will start the process on Friday morning.


----------

